# rocket day fishing



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess I will continue on the hating me theme for fishing on beautiful days during the week. Here is how it looked this morning. Absolutley a great day on the water. Sorry for all you guys sitting in the office. I guess it is payback for me having to see everyones reports while I was in Iraq. Those reports always kept me going so I hope mine do the same for someone somewhere.










I wanted to get to see the rocket go up this morning so I actually had to get up early. They need to launch these things later in the day. While running down shipyard I happened to look back. It looked so cool I thought I should take a picture. Kinda neat the way the moon looked with the colors and the boat wake.










Got in place just in time to watch the rocket. This is always cool to me ever since I was a little kid and watched from my backyard in Ft Laud. Now I get to watch from a couple of miles away. Awesome.




























Oh yeah, this is a fishing report. I started fishing another area that I have not tried. First thing this morning scored a nice 7lb trout but the batteries died on the camera so he was freed without having to smile. Water was dirty and fish were hard to see so moved on to another area. Changed the batteries too. Worked along another area and the fish were harder to find today. Landed a smaller, ok a tiny red, probably about 12 inches long. Kept working along the area and see something going after a little fish on the surface a little ways away. Make it over there and offered an easier meal and had the second red of the day. 7lbs and fought like he was bigger. 










Worked another area near Pardon and had a visitor.










This guy was near the shore about 100 yards from me. I was about 100 feet of the shore and drifting towards the area where it was. As I got closer it did too. I was on the front platform on my boat and got down to the deck level. I thought we were going to fight. As my boat drifted to within 15 feet I saw him put his tail and hind legs down on the bottom and thought we’re definitely gonna fight. Then it dawned on me that this may be a female with a nest nearby and she was being protective. When my boat got about 5 feet from it, it ducked underwater and bolted away and just sat on the bottom. It was about 7-8 feet from tip to tail. It was cool to see. Kept fishing and got one more small red that was 3lbs and called it a day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome! Beautiful day! Love to fish in southern goon! my favorite place to go! great job man.....now go fishing tmr!... ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dude thats cool.. 

I was out today red fishin as well and saw it going up on this coast and thought of taking a picture.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice. I'll try to get some pictures of the crowd of boats and the two foot wind chop I'll be forced to fish in when I go out Saturday. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

you suck! ;D 

nice moonlight picture!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

It was a nice morning. Good job on the feesh. I like your new friend makes me think of a new pair of boots :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that's a moon picture I don't mind seeing. The last one on shipyard canal had more hair on it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

RJ, Your livin life man...


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice job RJ! Love the pictures


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

make a pair of gator skin rod handle after the fight!


----------

